# Malus Darkblade ending



## SonOfNight (Nov 6, 2010)

In the e-copy of Lord Of Ruin I read it ends with Malus saying the hunt for his soul from Tzarkan is on. In the wikis i have read that it ends with Malus going to some place called the realm of the screaming god child and getting tzarkan stuck back inside of him is this right?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

We have 

spoiler tags for a reson
, you know.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> We have
> 
> spoiler tags for a reson
> , you know.


With all due respect, was that even necessary? I'm beginning to dislike the hubris of some members of these Black Library forums within the last year. Admittedly a new member who enjoys Black Library products will unwittingly post spoilers, so the sooner they learn of Spoiler Tags, the better. But I hoped, one of the more 'prominent' members of this community would respond in an appropriate and respectful manner.

_Anyway_. _SonOfNight_, you're correct. 

As I'm sure you read on the Wiki-article, Malus does indeed get his soul back, and manages to Imprison Tz'arkan inside him again, just like before. However, this time I believe he has a measure of control of the Daemon, and can call upon its strength in times of need. I suppose, helping Malus secure the title of Drachau of Hag Graef. 


On the other hand, I remember _Lord of the Night _saying how it's possible more Malus Darkblade novels may be written, and I'm sure the hundreds of fans would agree...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, I realise my post was a bit harsh, and I apologize, I was in a bad mood though. Although, I felt someone should have informed _SonofNight_ just incase, and I would've added something about the series, just that I haven't actually read them yet . 

My bad, bobss. Guess I have to hang my head in shame. :suicide:. Or rather, to go with the expression, to load a revolver and shoot myself in the head in shame. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

bobss said:


> With all due respect, was that even necessary? I'm beginning to dislike the hubris of some members of these Black Library forums within the last year. Admittedly a new member who enjoys Black Library products will unwittingly post spoilers, so the sooner they learn of Spoiler Tags, the better. But I hoped, one of the more 'prominent' members of this community would respond in an appropriate and respectful manner.
> 
> _Anyway_. _SonOfNight_, you're correct.
> 
> ...


i got to agree, ive been seeing alot of this from alot of 'established members' and its getting quite rampant to be honest. while i cant recall seeing BoK acting like this ive witnessed some known members doing it and then its starting to show in some lesser known members and before you know it the forum turns into the same as any other shitty forum you come across on the net. like you said its been in the past year, i hadnt noticed it before that so not sure what is causing it but its not good for the forum to be fair.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Well, I realise my post was a bit harsh, and I apologize, I was in a bad mood though. Although, I felt someone should have informed _SonofNight_ just incase, and I would've added something about the series, just that I haven't actually read them yet .
> 
> My bad, bobss. Guess I have to hang my head in shame. :suicide:. Or rather, to go with the expression, to load a revolver and shoot myself in the head in shame.
> 
> Bane of Kings Out.


Hes taken one for the team and apologised, nuff said right?

But back on topic, i hope they do square away a few more Darkblade books, defo my favourite series, i always go back and read em while im bored.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I messaged Dan Abnett on facebook a while ago asking him to please write more Darkblade books and he messaged me back saying and I quite "OKAY!" So I think its an inevitability that we'll get more.


----------

